# Chipmunks



## Erik T (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if chipmunk will eat bees? I caught one hanging out at my bee's water supply. I don't know if he was drinking or going after the bees.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chipmunks eat about anything they can. They can be aggressive and even kill and eat small birds.

Insects are listed as a staple to their diet, but I am not aware of any known comments dealing with the as "pests" to beekeepers.


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

Even if the chipmunk was eating a few bees the impact will be negligible on your hives. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have locked this thread after banning the spammer that reactivated this 2007 thread.

Feel free to create a new thread if you have a chipmunk issue.


----------

